# UK Unmarried Visa from NZ



## kiwi1982 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello

I am in the UK but may have to return to NZ to apply for an Unmarried Partner Visa.

Does anybody in NZ know how long and where in NZ these applications/meetings are submitted/conducted. Also is it possible for me to apply from within Australia instead?

I understand this would fit in the Britian Expats thread also but hoping some locals may have knowledge of the proceducre back in NZ.

Regards


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

kiwi1982 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in the UK but may have to return to NZ to apply for an Unmarried Partner Visa.
> 
> ...


Is that a UK visa so you can stay there with your partner? In which case, it probably is the UK forum you're after... Good luck!


----------



## maximoo11 (Aug 30, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Is that a UK visa so you can stay there with your partner? In which case, it probably is the UK forum you're after... Good luck!


Hiya ive been thinking the same...my partner has been offered a job in wellington and we have a 15month old son but not married would i be able to come on his working visa?...anybody know?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

maximoo11 said:


> Hiya ive been thinking the same...my partner has been offered a job in wellington and we have a 15month old son but not married would i be able to come on his working visa?...anybody know?


Whether you're married or not doesn't count - it's how long you've been together. So I guess it's been at least 15 + 9 months = 2 years. So I _believe_ so - but worth checking with NZ Immigration.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

kiwi1982 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in the UK but may have to return to NZ to apply for an Unmarried Partner Visa.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're asking about a UK visa, you've probably already found this?

UK Unmarried Partners Visa: UK Visa Bureau

Why do you have to leave the country to apply for it and don't you run the risk of being unable to prove you're in a last relationship if you do that?


----------

